# question about the blub setting for my nikon d3100



## katestumman (Oct 3, 2012)

i have had my nikon d3100 since january 2011 and i know how to use my bulb setting. however when i tried to turn the command dial to get to the setting, nothing changes. the shutter and aperture stay the same, even when i go to the different modes such as shutter speeds and aperture setting etc. i'm not sure why it won't change now because i have taken pictures at 30 seconds before, but now i can't. i'm also not sure if this is something that can't be fixed, so i'm debating between either taking it into a photo shop somewhere to see if they can see what's wrong or just getting a whole new camera body in general. everything else in my camera works fine, just the command dial won't change any settings when i try to turn it. if someone could help me that would be wonderful and i would really appreciate it, thank you!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 3, 2012)

You have to be in manual setting to use Bulb.  See page 73 of your users manual.  Also look at page 77.


----------



## katestumman (Oct 3, 2012)

i do know this, but even in manual setting the command dial won't change anything-shutter speed or aperture-in my camera. and i have also looked at the manual, but i didn't see anything for when it won't change the settings and that is what my problem is


----------



## globeglimpser (Oct 6, 2012)

then stop using blub mode and use bulb mode!

Try the following:
Turn flash off
Have significant battery life
Make sure a lens is attached (LOL)
Be in Manual Mode
Manually focus maybe
Check other funky focus settings

Most of these probably won't help but I think the problem is some stubborn setting (that could be listed above) which is hiding in the camera laughing down at you.


----------



## katestumman (Oct 6, 2012)

i tried all of those and it still does not work. i was thinking it was some sort of weird setting too but either way i cant figure out why it wont work. i will probably take it into a shop and have someone look at it, but thank you so much!


----------



## globeglimpser (Oct 6, 2012)

Do you have something like HDR or another funky unnecessary turned on?


----------



## katestumman (Oct 6, 2012)

i don't believe so, but how can i check that?


----------

